# baby turtle colourations



## rafaeltheturtle (Nov 24, 2007)

why are my lil champions different colours?? does anyone know


----------



## mrdestiny (Nov 27, 2007)

It's just normal, natural variations.
Allan


----------



## domdom22 (Dec 5, 2007)

wat type of turtles r they?


----------



## grimbeny (Dec 5, 2007)

We have one really dark saw shell and one light one, we call them day and night. Its handy for telling them apart.


----------



## Renagade (Dec 5, 2007)

he he, i like the light one


----------



## Full3R (Dec 5, 2007)

The look like Emydura macquarii


----------



## blackthorn (Dec 5, 2007)

I had a little murray river turtle, it was almost black when I got it, and it got lighter as it grew.. but I've seen heaps of baby ones that are really light in comparison to the one I had at around the same age.


----------



## Brettix (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice,looks like the hypo that someones selling on petlink.


----------



## stringbean (Dec 5, 2007)

maby its an albino that hasen't fully whitened


----------



## rafaeltheturtle (Dec 6, 2007)

hihi they are both murray river turtles


----------



## FAY (Dec 6, 2007)

Maybe being light and dark in colour...they can like like dappled light in the water and are invisible to predators!


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 6, 2007)

there too cute


----------

